# A few inherited and discovered artifacts, what do you think?



## fishingmcginnis91 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey everyone. I don't post much, but thought I would share some pictures of some of the artifacts I have found over the years, and others that were inherited from my grandparents. What do you think?? All of these were found here in Georgia.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2017)

Kool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doublebarrel (Mar 17, 2017)

I believe the first picture is a chipped ax. Bobby


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice collection


----------

